# Bella Vista Campsite Spain



## vanna (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi, 

Anyone stayed at The Bella Vista campsite near Estepona,Spain?


Vanna


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Owned and run by Rudi a dutchman who is a real laugh.

Haggle the price if staying a few days.

Positives
Super wifi, large pitches with TV, sea views, closeby harbour, cycle track, good bar and restaurant.

Negatives
Some road noize usually drowned out by the sea waves crashing against the pebble beach.


----------



## vanna (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for reply, sounds great, we should be on our way there in December.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Stayed last March for a week.. It's an old site that have been renovated and really bought up to date... Only minor and it is minor thing to note is that the site has a slope as so most of the pitches need leveling ramps on one side of the van.. No great issue but best to be aware.

Shower block and utilities 5*, free wifi, great location...

Rudi, the manager, great guy to meet.

Liked it so much going back in March 2014 with 30 other vans !!!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Might pop in there next week for an overnight stop or even longer when I'm down that way.


----------

